# Big turtle, Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend came over to fish for catfish from our pier. We caught a few catfish, a carp, and 3 turtles on chicken livers. 2 of the turtles were soft shell. Must have been a mother and daughter. The big on was about 24" across, and the baby was about 8".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Soft shelled turtles are cool to raise... them jokers got long ole necks!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool photos, anybody ever eat one?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> Cool photos, anybody ever eat one?


Yep. That some of the best meat there is. More tender than frog legs.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> Cool photos, anybody ever eat one?


When I was a kid, they were all over the Patsilaga river I lived by and we ate them all the time. I still catch one every once in a while but always turn them loose. Those jokers are fast as hell in he water and on land.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

That's some good eats right there!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I asked my wife if she would clean and cook the biggun, but she just wasn't interested!
The big turtle went flying across my pier when we let him out of the tub, and he literally flew off the dock. I wish I had my video to get that action!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Cool photos, anybody ever eat one?


turtle and dumplings....nutin' like it.


----------

